# medical card and dentist ?



## messedaround

Anyone have an idea weather im covered with my dentist on my medical card ? dont need anything major done just a check up ? thanks an advance


----------



## gipimann

There are entitlements for medical card holders - have a look [broken link removed] 

If you are or were working, you may also qualify for treatment benefit on your PRSI contributions.   There's a link to information on that scheme on the above page.

(pages from the Citizens information website).


----------



## ajapale

_Copied from citizensadvice on 4.Nov.07. Please refer to the website for updates....aj_ * Information     					*

     					 The Health Service Executive (HSE) in Ireland provide free dental treatment to certain 		  citizens through the public health service. Services are provided by dentists 		  employed by [broken link removed] in your area and by private dentists who have contracts with 		  the HSE to provide certain services. In practice, there is a shortage of 		  dentists and the HSE gives priority to certain groups.
*Treatment Benefit Scheme*

 [broken link removed] is a scheme in Ireland operated by the Department of Social and 		  Family Affairs. Under this scheme, contributions made by people to the national 		  social insurance fund are paid back to fund the cost of certain health 		  benefits. These health benefits are Dental Benefit, Optical Benefit, Contact 		  Lenses, and Hearing Aids. 
* Rules     					*

     					 The HSE is obliged to provide dental services free of charge 		  to: 

[broken link removed] 			 holders and their dependants
People who have contracted 			 [broken link removed] directly or indirectly from the use of Human Immunoglobulin-Anti-D or 			 from the receipt within Ireland of any blood product or a blood transfusion and 			 who have a Health Amendment Act Card,
Preschool children and school children attending state 			 primary schools referred from 			 [broken link removed] and 			 [broken link removed] examinations.
 Priority is usually given to children referred from child and 		  school health services. 
 Dental services for children under 16 years of age who attend state primary schools and are referred from child and school health services are provided in Health Service Executive (HSE) clinics and in primary schools. Services for others who are entitled to dental treatment are provided in HSE clinics or by private practitioners who have agreements with the HSE. The HSE decides whether you will be treated by one of its dentists or by a private practitioner. If you are to be treated by a private practitioner, you can choose from the list of dentists who have agreements with the HSE to provide services.
 At present, this is the general level of service available but 		  there are variations between administrative regions of the HSE.
*Emergency dental treatment for the relief of pain*

 Emergency dental treatment (for the relief of pain) is generally 		  available to anyone covered by a medical card. The service is provided by 		  private dentists and you may choose a dentist from the panel of those who have 		  agreed to provide services. 
*Urgent denture repairs*

 Urgent denture repairs are available on exactly the same basis as 		  treatment for the relief of pain. 
*Routine dental treatment*

 Routine dental treatment is provided through Health Service Executive (HSE) clinics 		  and by private dentists on the HSE panel. This service is now 		  available free of charge to all medical card holders over 16 years of age. 		  
 Routine dental treatment includes:

examination
extractions
fillings
scalings
polishing
removal/amputation of roots
root treatment (front 6 teeth top and bottom)
x-rays
partial dentures
full dentures
 *Full denture treatment*

 Medical card holders who have no natural teeth are entitled to get 		  dentures. These are usually provided at HSE clinics.
*Orthodontic treatment*

 The orthodontic service in Ireland is currently being restructured 		  to try to deal with the long waiting lists. This involves the recruitment and 		  training of more orthodontists and the introduction of auxiliary dental workers 		  in the orthodontic area. Some HSE have engaged private practitioners 		  to provide services to eligible people, mainly children.
 Orthodontic guidelines were issued in 1985 by the Department of 		  Health and Children and are still in operation. Children are classified by 		  severity of need. Category A means you require immediate treatment. You are in 		  this category, for example, if you have a congenital abnormality such as cleft 		  lip and palate. Category B patients who have less severe problems but need 		  treatment are put on the waiting list. Discussions are currently under way to 		  introduce a new method of categorising need.
*Taxation and Dental Expenses*

 If you do not have a medical card and have to pay for dental 		  services from a private practitioner, you may claim tax relief for certain 		  specialised dental treatments. (Routine treatments such as extractions, scaling 		  and filling of teeth and provision and repairing of artificial teeth and 		  dentures are *excluded from tax relief*). Further information on 		  how to claim tax relief for specific dental costs incurred by you whether for 		  yourself, your spouse, your dependent child or a dependent relative are 		  available in our document on 		  [broken link removed].
* How to apply     					*

     					 Dental services for pre-school children and children under 16 			 years of age attending state schools are referred from child and school health 			 services and are provided free of charge in Health Service Executive (HSE) clinics and in primary 			 schools. Apply to your local health centre or clinic for further information. 			 
 The Dental Health 			 Foundation of Ireland have produced a number of 			 [broken link removed].
 The Irish Dental Association  is the main representative body in Ireland for 			 general dental practitioners, dental specialists and Health Service Executive (HSE) dental 			 surgeons. 

*Last Updated: * 				5/12/2006
*Subject Terms:*  					 						,  						 					 					 						,


----------



## Plek Trum

There is currently an on-going dispute between the HSE and Dental Council. 92% of dentists have currently opted out of the Medical Card Scheme.   I suggest you contact your dentist to see if they are currently accepting cards for dental treatment.  If not, they should be able to direct you to your nearest HSE / M/C clinic for treatment.


----------

